# Rem 1187



## Ole3Toe (Jul 11, 2014)

Having problems with my 1187. Maybe some of you ahve ran into this before. The action release will sometimes stay half way up not letting a shell into chamber from magazine. Not loaded this gun will do same thing. Almost feels like there is a catch of some kind in trigger assembly.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 11, 2014)

Probably needs a GOOD "take-down" cleaning and oiling! I swapped out the o-ring while I had mine apart, figured after 35 years it needed BOTH!!!


----------



## Offroadtek (Jul 12, 2014)

Mine did something similar to that last year. A good start is to change the o-ring. I got a 3 pack off ebay. It can also be caused by a tab on the lifter release getting slightly bent. Post back up after changing the o-ring if it doesn't fix it and I'll post some pix of the tab.


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 12, 2014)

I agree. After 37 years, I revamped my 11-87 duck gun to full time turkey use. The first thing I did was have a gunsmith thoroughly clean the gun and check all parts. I recommend this for any Remington auto.


----------



## Offroadtek (Jul 20, 2014)

This the rear tab on the lifter. After years of use it can get bent down some. This picture is the with the action removed an the lifter in the raised position. 






I removed the lifter to bend it back up just a little. It's Pretty heavy metal and I didn't want to risk breaking it. Here is a picture with the lifter in the lower position. You want it so that the tab will just barely click in the hole in the release catch lever when lowered all the way. If it's bent down it will go into the hole before the lifter is all the way down and cause the issue you described. 
NOTE: When the action is held open on an empty magazine, the entire closing force is held back by that little tab.


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 21, 2014)

I got my first 1100 for $5. The fellow had already reared back to wrap it around a pine tree on the edge of a dove field. I let him borrow my double barrel for the afternoon.  I took it to my daddy's truck and found a thick orange rubber band, the kind that was always on celery. Wrapped it a few times where the O ring needed to be. I went to another field so he would not see me. I kind of felt a little bit bad about it for awhile but I was a kid.


----------



## Ole3Toe (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks alot for the pics. This gun is a friend of mine, and i compared his trigger assembly with mine yesterday and nothing really stuck out. I will def look at a little closer. I also have a few more questions. The metal piece that sits below the O-ring(I guess its the piston... I dont know). It is made of two pieces where mine is just one. Could this be a problem? I bought mine in 98 and have never had a problem. This one is only 3 years old. My is the special purpose where his is the premier.  Thanks again! Hope i am not bothering you.


----------



## Offroadtek (Jul 21, 2014)

Below the o-ring you have the piston and piston seal. Check out the diagram at Brownells to see what parts you should have. I don't think that the piston would affect the problem your having. The piston doesn't have any effect when your cycling the action by hand, only when it's cycling by firing.

http://www.brownells.com/schematics/Remington-/11-87-sid116.aspx

It's never a bother to help.


----------

